

Ask HN: Are there any open alternatives to DeepFace? - tuyguntn

Facebook made great progress on face detection, but are there any open source alternatives for their published paper on topic? Or maybe open source projects with different algorithm but with almost&#x2F;close results?
======
tuyguntn
any alternative?

